# Log of my cutting phase in 12-14 weeks



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*DAY 1*

Weight 16.5 stone (at 5ft 10) 

BF unknown but too much! :lol:

*CYCLE*

O.k. Just started my cutting phase yesterday, this is the first time I am using the gear to help me cut up so it is a new experience for me. This is what I am running

Test Prop (Virormone) 100mg/2ml x3 weekly

Winstrol Depot 50mg/1ml x3 weekly

Clenbuterol 20mcg-100mcg (tapering up and then down)

I will add some anti bloat (recommendations PLEASE!) too and also towards the end of the cycle I will add some proviron for 4 weeks or so. I am going to run it for 12 weeks with a 2 week buffer if I need a couple of extra weeks to cut a bit more. I will be running the clenbuterol on a 2 week on and 2 week off basis, and am considering using an ECA stack on the off weeks.

*TRAINING*

I am going to try and keep my weight training pretty much the same in the 10-6 rep range with 4 sets per exercise. I am expecting a drop in weights as I will lose some muscle mass but hopefully the cycle will minimalise this, coupled with a good diet and sensible cardio.

My gym Schedule will be as follows

*Monday*

Quads 12-14 sets

Calves 8 sets

*Tuesday*

Back 16 sets

Triceps 8 sets

*Thursday*

Chest 12-14 sets

Biceps 6-8 sets

*Friday*

Shoulders 9-12 sets

Abs 8-12 sets

Calves 4-8 sets

I change my exercises every 3-4 weeks as I find this works well for me, I will also train my abs in the mornings on a couple a days during the week.

I will be performing fast walking/slow jogging for 40 mins at a time in the morning a couple of days during the week and in the evening on saturday. I will not be doing any HIT as at 16.5 stone it will be too much impact on my joints and will lose too much muscle (I am not interested in fitness levels at the moment, just fatloss) I will increase the number of days I perform cardio gradually over the cycle and in the last few weeks I will be doing it 6 days a week.

*DIET*

This is the most important bit of all, Firstly I will clean up my diet completely. I have removed all sugars and refined carbs.

I will be consuming mostly oats and shredded wheat with a bit of whole grain bread now and again. Some Brown rice when I can stomach it.

I have reduced my carb intake by 200grams (800 calories)

I have increased my protein intake by 100 grams (400 calories)

Total deficit = 400 cals daily

This along with the cardio will be about 3200 deficit a week. But with the inreased protein and reduced carbs should work out quite well.

I will weigh myself twice a week to make sure I am not losing too much each week. I am aiming for 2lbs a week and do not want to lose much more than that a week as it will be muscle, although initailly I expect a bit a a bigger drop as of waterloss etc.

I think thats it but I have probably forgotten something :roll: any suggestions are much appreciated.

Hopefully this should be a good 

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

good journal, i lost about 5lb straight away, water

"I will be performing fast walking/slow jogging for 40 mins at a time in the morning a couple of days during the week and in the evening on saturday."

i always find i lose too much muscle from jogging,

i,ll be watching this journal, looking forward to seeing your progress.

any estimates on your current bodyfat?


----------



## opex (Jan 29, 2005)

Yip this will be a good journal as u have worked the most important factors out such as diet.

Are we going to get before and after pics??

good luck bro


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

Theres a before pic of me in the pics section. So I will give an after one in about 12 weeks.

I reckon I need to lose about 20lbs but this is just a guess, maybe a bit more but this should be achieveable in the time allowed without losing too much muscle.

J


----------



## opex (Jan 29, 2005)

Can u post them again bro?

The pics have vanished??


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll try and find them as I have a new computer without my pics on here.

Anyway,

*DAY 3*

Had a 40mcg dose of clen this morning with my second shots of winny and prop.

Clen is keeping feeling pretty energetic as I usually feel lethargic when reducing my carbs, feeling pretty good all round.

Trained legs and calves today and strength has not been affected yet as still got out 400lb squat for 7 or 8 reps  but its still early.

That said I am lost the energy towards the end of my workout.

I am going to weigh myself tonight to see how much the initial weight loss is.

Cardio tomorrow morning if its not snowing and then back and triceps in the evening. Feeling optamistic 

Food is very boring  but I can put up with it. 

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

*DAY 4*

Did cardio this morning and felt o.k, just stomach was rumbling. Feeling fitter 8)

Trained Back and triceps today. The first exercise went great  and was using same weight/reps as usual but am definately noticing my energy/strength is not lasting throughout my session as usual  so towards the end is getting really hard. :evil:

Weighed myself last night and initial weightloss in the first few days is 5-6lbs (mostly water weight) will weigh again on saturday to see the first weeks weightloss.

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

*DAY 5*

40mcg clen this morning

A light 20 min walk this morning, felt pretty drained this morning  but perked up about 9ish. Must be the reduced carbs beginning to catch up with me. Feel like i've lost a good inch or two from the waist  but also feel pretty flat too  (less glycogen stored in muscle tissue)

Training chest and biceps tommorrow so hopefully it should go o.k.

Will do my 3rd lot of winny and prop tonight so hopefully this will kick in soon.  8)

p.s. Started training with a mate down the gym who has just started his first stack (deca and test enanthate @ 2 amps each weekly), he is training with me now and have sorted out a diet plan for him so expecting and hoping good things for him.  will keep everone posted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

*DAY 6*

upped clen to 60mcg this morning and also had my 3rd lot of winny and prop last night. Feeling it kicking in as mood is changing. 

Weighed myself again last night :roll: and have dropped 7lbs since saturday :shock: most of this must be water as I have not lost any strength.

Trained chest and biceps today. Got a real good pump today especially in the biceps. 

Weights are definately not dropping as I managed to incline press near 60kg dumbells for 8 reps for a couple of sets  and 10-12 reps with 53kg  But as I said my energy is not lasting that long as after the first exercise I am failing earlier in the reps. I know its not a drop in strength its just a lack of fuel. :wink:

Light cardio tommorrow morning for 30 mins.

p.s. training buddy's weights have already started going up, go on garfy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

*DAY 7*

60mcg of clen this morning and then a 35 min fast paced walk. Felt pretty easy and thinking of jogging but I am going to hold back as its early at the moment and dont want to lose muscle, also weight is dropping through diet and walking so I dont need anything more at the moment. Good thing about carrying more bodyweight and muscle is calories and fat are burned far easier.

Diet is really boring but not a bad to cope with as I had expected. 

Trained Shoulders, abs and calves today and I felt fatigued after the first few sets, strength is still there.

People noticing I'm starting to cut but haven't noticed myself yet, maybe a bit of the top abs showing but still too much BF for anything to get excited about.

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

*DAY 8 and DAY 9*

Upped to 80mcg of clen, still no sides what so ever from the clen part from it keeping me active on a reduced intake. No shakes, sleeplessness etc.

Had 4th shots of winny and prop on saturday. Prop, I am feeling :twisted: , feeling randy! :lol:

Both Saturday and sunday had no weights and not much walking but still a very strict food intake which is getting more paletable and the incresed protein is becoming easier to stomach.

Making sure I am getting enough fluids a day, around 4 litres.

Waist is getting smaller again, 1-2 inches, so it must be working. Will jump on the scales this evening to see the result of the first week but am noticing a little less BF roung the middle(still nothing to write home about though)

Training legs tommorrow so will see if strength has been affected yet, hopefully not :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

*DAY 10*

80mcg of clen this morning

Trained legs this evening, leg strength has not been affected but took alot more effort to get the same reps with the same weight. 400lb for 8 reps. Could have been me pushing myself hard last week or the walking I have been doing. Maybe my carbs were a little too low on the weekend, I am tempted up them just slightly next week.

Weighed myself last night and weight loss for the first 9 days is 7lbs, I now want it to stabilize at 2-3lbs per week.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Looking good J putting me off cutting tho...thats if I ever need to!!

I was going to say that aiming for 2-3 lbs a week was too much but seen as your not clean it looks ok!

Good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

DAY 11

80 mcg of clen this morning.

Went for a 40 minute fast paced walk at 07:00, felt pretty good and get a nice burn in the lower front leg :twisted: .

Did 5th shots of winny and prop today.

Trained back and tricpes and it felt really good today. Changed the exercises performed but kept the same number of sets. Definately had a good session today and had what I consider respectable poundage. Must be the gear kicking in (or just a good day :wink: )

Weiged my self this morning and have lost another lb do its now 8lb in 11 days and as my strength has not been majorly affected its all looking great 

I am beginning to think that I may be ready early for the show, but I can always slow it down or maintain or even add a little muscle if need be. Or maybe its me getting ahead of myself. :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

*DAY 12*

Upped to 100mcg of clen this morning and still no sides at all.

Trained abs and had just a quick 15 min walk today. Started some deep muscle stretches today and am going to incorporate these into my workouts to stretch connective tissue. This will hopefully help when bulking again as it will give room for the fibres to grow.

Still keeping a strict diet


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

*DAY 13 *

100mcg of clen this morning and am going to up this to 120mcg tommorrow

6th shots of winny and prop today 

Went for a 30 minute power walk this morning again before breakfast(wearing 3 t-shirts, 2 jumpers, 1 coat, 2 training bottoms, gloves and a beanie :shock: ). Suffice to say I was wrapped and warm, trying to add more heat to aid cutting. I am noticicing a drop in BF now and am feeling it too, shape is coming  but no real definition yet. :roll:

Trained Chest and Biceps today. Weight has dropped on bench as only got 5-6 reps with 140KG (4th set though), I dont think its a drop in strength though its just lack of fuel. I can feel the difference between the two if you understand or have felt this before. Did intense incline dumbell flyes supersetted with cable flyes (for the lower pecs) and after the last set did fascia stretching by letting the arms stretch from a flye position, man that was painful but I liked it :twisted: 

Bicpes strength hasn't changed, so all in all its going o.k.

Will go for another walk tommorrow(same again) and train shoulders, abs and calves later. May also do some hyper extensions


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

*DAY 14*

Upped to 120mcg of clen this morning, still no sides 

Went for a 30 minutes walk/jog this morning, actually most of the time it was a slow jog. I couldn't help myself I had to jog as walking is getting too easy. Even jogging with layers and layers of clothes on wasn't that hard.

Was supposed to train in the gym today but will do it sat afternoon as training partner was having probs (training parnter's eh! :roll: )

As a result of not training tonight I felt really restless and had to go out for a walk(really restless)

Dropped a further 3-4 lbs, so total is 10-11lbs in 2 weeks :shock: . Weight adds or falls really easily with me.

Chest kills from workout yesterday and its to do with the deep stretching(not injured, just sore)


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

so your about 15 stone 9?

any signs of the abs? and reevaluations on how much you got to lose for the comp?

i,m down to about 15 stone 4 already, starting to get tiny syndrome,if you no what i mean


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

Just the smallest signs of abs at the mo, but I'm getting there. I've just weighed myself and its 15 stone 7lbs.

As I've said I dont really get bothered too much about bodyweight drop, I dont like the poundages in the gym dropping :evil: . Remember I've been an anorexic 7.5 stone so anyhting above that is cool 

I have thought again about how much I've got to lose and am not bothered about my contest weight and am just wanting to look as good as I can in the time I have.

What about you steve, still up for the show :wink:

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

i,m definately getting very cut, so may well.

ive got plenty of time.

i,m getting so bad carvings for nice food,but am gonna keep battling on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

*DAY 15*

120mcg of clen today and as usual no sides.

Had next shots of winny and prop 

Trained Delts, abs and calves today. Shoulder strength is not too bad at the mo, dropped to 40kg dumbell shoulder presses for 6 reps, 35kg for 12 reps

Abs are strong, leg raises are pretty strong, and made my calves burn today.

Going to adjust my intake (through a recommendation  :wink: ) and reduce my carbs a bit more and substitute some shakes for solid food.

Cardio will be incresing to 6 days per week in the morning working up 10 mins a day to a point whereby I will by WALKING for 1 hour, 6 days a week. There will be other changes and I will keep everyone posted when I make these changes.

I must give a "BIG UP" 8)  to the person who has helped me with the changes(I wont name him in case he gets loads of PM's and lots of hassle) but again THANKS MATE  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

*DAY 16*

No clen now for 2 weeks, will use eph25+ extreme for a couple of weeks (at the recommended doseage)

High carb day today with moderate protein and fats, keep the body guessing before I lower my carbs and increase cardio days tommorrow. I can definately see the signs of my abs  (just slight signs) and my waist has gone down an inch more.

Training legs tommorrow. :?

Worked out a proper plan on paper, have 13 weeks to the show and have made a log of what I will be doing each week up til then, just so it gives me something to focus on and aim for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

*DAY 17*

Had 1 eph tab in the morning 06:00 and 1 at 20:00 and so far I like them. Went for a 30 min walk, which is no problem now 

Weight is now down to 15 stone 2 lbs :shock: but have not lost any muscle, maybe even gained some as I squatted 425lb (193kg) for 6 reps on my 4th set :shock: 8) 

As of today I started my revised diet which is like this

*07:30*

60g oats

85g protein powder

*11:00*

280g tuna with 1 desert spoon of low fat salad cream

*14:00*

280g tuna with 1 desert spoon of low fat salad cream

*17:00* (pre workout, workout at 17:35)

1 banana

85g protein powder

*19:00/19:30* (post workout)

85g protein powder

*20:30*

60g oats

280g chicken

*23:30*

150g tuna

vegetables

Diet is even more boring than before, but did not affect my energy levels today, in fact I found the banana better than my usual maltodextrin.

In a few weeks my pre workout meal will have 280g of tuna rather then 85g protein powder.

Also my vascularity is becoming noticable along with my intercostals(almost), also the higher carb yesterday filled out my muscles and I look filled out and pumped temporarily (Made the ego happy   )

To sum up the past 17 days I am very happy with my progress and am feeling good and confident about what I can achieve in the next 12 weeks. Diet has been pretty easy to cope with and training is going well. 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

good to here its going well j,



> Diet is even more boring than before, but did not affect my energy levels today


do you reckon the eph could have helped. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

I think the eph and the clen are on a par with each other, so I like it so far 

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

*DAY 18*

Still working at it, Trained back and triceps today and strength is STILL there, Still dumbell rowing 60kg for 8-10 reps (to the hip not to the ribcage :wink: ) on my second exercise.

I also had next shot of winny and prop after training. I think they are definately kicking in. :twisted:

Felt a bit of an itchy nipple so I took 40mg of novla just in case.

Starting to see the slight double peak on my left bicep which is NICE!, my left is slightly better than my right but not to a noticeable degree.

I tell you what though, tuna is SH$T and I'm eating a shed load of it. Feeling thirsy all the time.

Walking tommorrow morning but no training so I am going to sleep early tommorrow evening.

Arms only feel about 15-16 inches at the moment but I think this is where no glycogen is being stored in them  but I'm gonna look good for in in the end :wink:

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Went for a 30 min walk again early this morning and had both my doses of eph 25+ split in two doses.

Worked pretty damn hard all day so am feeling pretty drained at the moment, especially on this intake and working as a paint sprayer, spray oven is anywhere betweeen 25-80 degrees C :shock:

Feeling thirsty all the time and am drinking about 5-6 litres daily :shock: thats the oven again :wink:

Will be walking early again and training chest and biceps in the evening tommorrow. As long as I'm active I'm o.k. but sitting down means I aint getting back up again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

No cardio this morning as I had to catch up on sleep 

Usual eph taken

Diet is still good and have added diet cola to keep me going a bit more.

Trained chest and biceps tonight. The endurance is getting less and less and I am fatigued after a total of about 4-5sets per bodypart. Still the initial strength has not been affected, Benched 146Kg (322lb) for 5-6 reps on my 4th set :shock: but then went on to do dumbell presses and it didn't matter what weight I used (35kg, 40kg, 55kg) I could only get 6 reps  , I used to go from benching to dumbell presses and piss over 55 kg dumbells for 10-12 reps. I am not giving up on the intensity though, adding 1-2 drop sets and doing a few supersets.

Did deep stretching again on chest and bicpes after training each Bodypart.

Had next shot of winny and prop. and am getting a nice vein coming on my right front delt and bs are emerging a bit more but not carved.

Will go for some cardio tommorrow as I should be able to drag my ass out of bed.


----------



## opex (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi hear ya mate on muscle flatness when dieting esp in the arms 

A good high carb day will soon sort that but i guess its all part of dieting 

Keep it up bro and i am still waiting for a link to the progress pics lol :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

yes mate good luck i did the cardio every morning there fr three weeks then stopped,but im starting my cycle and its pushing me to do it again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

*DAY 21*

Well after three weks I have lost about 14-15 lbs so far. The last week I haven't really lost any from the scales but it fat has come off as vascularity has improved further since the previous week and abs are showing a bit more, just the scales didn't move much.

As I stated my initial strength has not dropped on almost all of my muscle groups, and some even increased :shock:

Woke up early has my eph tab and went for a half hour walk.

Moved my usual friday training of delts abs and calves to saturdays as shoulders are not recovered after fridays intense chest workouts.

Had my evening eph tab and then about 7:45 this evening went for another 30 min walk. WOW!!! I really felt the eph after about 15 mins and was buzzing my tits off. Only thing I can compare it to is a cross between the initial effect of LSD/and SPEED :shock: . I was hyper for about an hour after 8)

I have about 12 weeks until the comp. :?

Will o for another walk tommorrow morning about 6:30 and then train about 12:30. 8)

Will be increasing the morning cardio next week by 10 mins each day to 40 mins.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

*DAY 22*

As I said went for my cardio this morning and felt pretty good. Have noticed my calves are beginning to split.

Trained my shoulders abs and calves today too. My shoulders are starting to cut and beginning to see the seperations and striations again in the muscles when I am doing upright dumbell rows.  That said my strength is definately dropping in my dumbell shoulder press by about 3-4kg each for 6 reps  TEMPORARY :wink:

Did hanging leg raises (straight leg) for 4 sets of 15 reps which knots the abs nicely, then crunches on the gym ball and weighted torso twists. Also made my calves burn today with a mixture of heavy low reps sets and finished off with high reps and intense stretches.

I will weigh myself tomorrow but I will be happy if my weight hasn't moved as I am looking a bit more defined than last week. Training partner is saying I am looking better and more cut and not losing size  better when someone else notices.

I will have a total rest day tommorrow ready for a step up in the cardio next week. 8) :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

*DAY 23*

Complete day off from training and cardio and just stuck to the diet. Weighed myself last night and have not lost any bodyweight this week :shock: but have lost bodyfat as vascularity is better and have slightly more definition than last week.

I think that I have gained muscle and lost body fat. dont know why this has happened especially when my carbs and calories are as low as they are. Maybe its the addition of more solid proteins rather than supplaments.

Not sure if I should try and lose bodyweight or stick to what I am doing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

*DAY 24*

Usual eph again. Upped my cardio to 40 min walk this morning and felt a good burn in the front of my lower leg.

Hit the gym tonight to train legs and yet again my strength has increased :shock:  :? My 5th set of squats I performed 6 reps with 450lb (Thighs paralell to the floor) and 425lb was an easy 9 reps.

Maybe my strength is a combination of solid food and the deep stretching I am performing at the end of my workouts for the relevant muscles that have been worked. Any Ideas anyone :?


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Things are looking like they are going along just fine.

Well done! I'm sure that the changes you will see in your physique from here on out will provide motivation to stick to the boring diet.

A few suggestions I would have would be as follows (however, please note these are just suggestions...no need to fix what isn't broken, but you did ask for ideas so here you go bro)

1) You asked about anti-bloating. I would recommend upping your water intake. I know you are already drinking a ton but you also say you are thirsty. Up the water and you will retain less, also you could try some dandelion to reduce water retention but I would save that for showtime.

2) Take in some simple carbs post-training. The simple carbs will not be converted to adipose tissue in the post-workout window. They will aid in maintenance of muscle and promote better recovery. If you do not start doing this you may burnout. I take vanilla whey, glutamine, taurine, creatine and powdered orange gatorade after my workout sessions. That brings up another point...

3) Creatine. Many dismiss creatine during a cutting cycle, however, I find it helps you train heavier and provides a mental boost as a result. You can always drop it a couple weeks out from your show and lose the extra water.

4) Take your stimulants pre-training, not pre-cardio. Again, this goes against common thinking but in the morning you are already in a glycogen-depleted state and primed for fat burning. A further boost is not really needed. In addition, you say that you are having a hard time not turning your walks into jogs, well drop the ephedrine/clen in the AM and replace it with a cup of black coffee (or just water) and I'm sure you will stay at a walking pace. Take the stimulants before training to help you get through the session. You say you are running out of steam so perhaps the stimulants will give you an edge to train heavier and maintain your intensity for longer. Also, it would help burn fat during the session. I only suggest this as long as insomnia does not become an issue.

Great job man!

Cheers, GTForce


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

Cheers GT for the ideas.

1. Have upped my fluid intake to about 6 litres a day, as recommended by the person helping me out, bloating is subsiding and am getting more vascular , especially in the forearm and biceps. Also just starting across my right front delt.

2. The person who is training me has asked me to follow his diet and I am getting good results from it. I would normally take in carbs straight after my workout and then an hour later, but am getting my carbs just in my later meal. Seems to be working :? 

3. I forgot to mention creatine, I have been using it (just finished loading and am on maintenance)

4. The need for me to jog has gone as I am currently doing 40 mins 6 days a week. If I didn't have the eph now I wouldn't have the energy to move  I am having 1 eph tab before cardio and 1 eph tab before training. Supprisingly even on clen @120mg daily I was still sleeping like a baby so insomnia is not a problem for me (I'd sleep on any stimulant). In fact I am still finding it hard to drag my ass out of bed. The eph is actually keeping me going not only for cardio but for when I go to work.

If I am starting to get too negative effects I will adjust my carbs like you said, but at the mo I'm getting stronger and stronger :shock: Cheers bud

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

*DAY 25*

40 min cardio was tough after a hard leg workout last night but got through it.

Weighed myself and am 15 stone dead so thats another 2lbs lost. I am definately keeping my muscle and any size lost is purely water and glycogen.

Diet is so easy and am really getting used to tuna now, I even eat it with a smile  especially when people at work say "what the f%ck are you eating!"

Trained back and triceps today and got a real great pump, Nice contractions on my lats when doing seated cable rows, and dumbell row weights are increasing. As are triceps pushdowns :shock: . I AM A FREAK :twisted:

Had next shots of winny and prop after training

Am ready for the next day now so bring it on! 8)


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey zx9rjas,

You could always ask them "hey, what are YOU eating?" (as you are doing this take a look at their 1) shallow chest, 2) skinny arms or 3) big fat gut!) All in fun of course, you don't want to come off as another ego-maniac bodybuilder (not that you would bro), plus it is great when people are able to get a glimpse of what exactly it takes to be a bodybuilder. Most people think bodybuilders are narcissistic bastards who shoot steroids all day. I bet they all admire your discipline.

I notice you are now a moderator. Well done.

Why does your post total remain at 8?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

"ego-maniac bodybuilder" :lol: ME! :lol:

"I bet they all admire your discipline" :lol: Most people just think I'm a weirdo  . I do think a certain amount is narcissism and vanity is involved in most of us on here, but with me I just like moving weight (controlled obviously), I was the same when I had labouring jobs. I felt really good with a great big sledge hammer and smashing up concrete or cast iron all day :twisted: or moving 6 tonnes of sand. I think my brain has neanderthal qualities that need to be satisfied :lol: . I often think of changing my job and going back to a tough labouring job as I really enjoyed a hard days work (I work hard now but its not the same as a bit of hard graft). I enjoy the effort and pain more in the gym than the results :?

I was a mod before mate but steve has changed servers and I had to re-register thats why my new name has a dot after it(couldn't ammend my old details). Hence the 8 posts.

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

*DAY 26*

I overslept this morning so I missed my morning cardio, this actually made me feel tired all day :?

Maybe my body is trying to tell me its getting knackered  , Well deal with it body cos I aint stoppin'!!! 

Diet is so easy now, I am going to add my 2 high carb, moderate protein days in on saturday and sunday(as advised by my help) so was thinking how this is going to affect me and my training. Am I going to fill out a bit?, are my weights going to change? Either way its going to be interesting


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

how many grams carbs you doing a day now j,

cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

60g oats in the morning after cardio (if I get my ass out of bed!) 60g oats in post workout meal. 2 ryvita's at work (1 with each of my tuna meals). 1 banana with a protein shake before I train, probably 15g of carbs from shakes etc.

In total I think its around 140-150g but this will drop further in about 6 weeks time.

J


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah, I don't mind if people think I'm weird. It is the negative stereotypes around bodybuilding that bother me a bit. As a trainer I often use the term "bodybuilding" and clients will quickly correct me and make proclamations of how they don't want to be "bodybuilding". I remind them that "bodybuilding" is really a very positive term. You are building a stronger, healthier body. Further, the end goal of competitive bodybuilding is maximizing muscle while minimizing fat...and that is exactly what most people need ; more muscle & less fat. The bodybuilding competitor simply takes the concept to an extreme level.

I think with the added carbs you will be able to see increased vascularity. Hopefully you'll see a few viens pop up that you weren't even aware of. Once when I got really lean and then pigged-out on carbs, I saw viens in my lower abs, little ones running throughout my delts (the big one is always present in my delt) and all through my lats when I raised my arms overhead.

Enjoy your carbs mate!

GTF


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

*Day 27*

Went for my 40 min walk this morning, actually got out of bed today. :shock:

I feel quite good and still no drowsyness from reduced intake. Weight is not dropping further but vascularity is great, still too much BF to see abs though.

Trained chest and biceps tonight and got 324lb for 5 hard reps on my 4th set. 3rd set I did an easy 304 for 7. Although my next exercise is really dropping and feeling weaker as the session goes on, until I change to doing my biceps, performed 5-6 reps with an ez bar at 2/3's my bodyweight(stood against a wall)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

*DAY 28*

Well, had a hard walking sesion today and I'm looking forward to upping it 10 mins again. No training tonight but my evening eph kept me busy.

Bought a digital set of scales that measure BF levels (from both B.M.I. and electrical impulses) and mine is at 25% :shock: but I think they are inacurate as my brothers BF level were aparently too low to measure(they dont go below 5%! :shock: ) and he's not that cut!. Plus I wouldn't be this vascular at 25%

Also according to these scales I'm 7lbs heavier than my original scales, now reading 15 stone 5 lbs, so this would have made me 17 stone before cutting :?

My mothers BF levels were aparently 29% and she is only 8 stone at 5ft 7 inches (51 years old), I know women carry more BF but you ought to see her, she is thinner than most 20 year old girls :shock:. Not sure on the scales. :? size 10.

A sports scientist friend is going to measure my BF for me with a special laser thingy, so will let you know what the results are.

Arms, traps and chest are all looking great, actually my arms are looking real good and are looking around 17.5 inches again (even on low carbs, wait til I carb up on sunday and monday :twisted: )

Going walking again tommorrow and then training my delts, abs and calves a bit later


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah, I have been to many fitness conferences/exhibitions/trade shows etc. and invariably someone will be promoting some new convenient, yet accurate, bodyfat % measurement device/scale. I have never found one that I felt would be worth the investment. I would try to get a refund on the one you purchased.

It's great that you have the opportunity to get someone to measure your bodyfat with what will hopefully be an accurate device. Ultimately, the mirror and your waist measurement are still your most useful tools (and the honest assessment of experienced bodybuilders). The judges will not know the results of any bodyfat testing...they only judge you on what they see. No way your 25%!.......I hope not :shock:

Cheers, GTForce


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

*DAY 30*

Did more cardio this morning and I'm getting pretty flat now, felt pretty drained too.

Looking forward to my carb days. This exhaustion was reflected in my gym work too. I didn't feel that strong and was reaching failure even though the weights still felt light.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

DAY 31

Had a day off and felt tired all day. Have put some pics of me unpumped and totally flat  I am not happy with them really and want my size back. Hopefully my carbs will help add some fullness back into the muscles and I will pump up for the next photos. I will also get a side bicep shot as the photo's were taken quickly and dont do them justice :wink:

p.s. excuse the spots on my back   :lol:

http://photos.yahoo.com/

The i.d and password are

User name : zx9rjas

Password : iwantanr1

p.s. ANY IDEA WHAT MY BODY FAT LEVELS LOOK LIKE, dont think they are 25%, looks more like about 18% to me


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

I would estimate your bodyfat at about 15-18%.

Your stomach actually looks pretty good. I think the love handles could be a problem. I wouldn't be surprized if you start seeing your abs soon (they're almost there) but the back-fat will most likely prove to be more stubborn.

Speaking of your back, I would have your woman/training partner/sibling wipe your back down with rubbing alcohol soaked into a cotton pad. Also, mega-doses of vitamin b5 can work wonders in some. I found my face became significantly less oily after vit b5, mind you my back didn't improve much (although it wasn't that bad).

Your mood/energy will improve with some carbs.

Doing great mate...you have got good size by the way, and remember, you will look a lot better with a deep tan and better lighting. I have seen plenty of guys look very mediocre a few weeks out from their show only to come in looking awesome after dropping their water, perfecting their posing and adding deep color.

Cheers, GTForce


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

well on your way to competition victory 

your traps look very big from the back shot,

i have no idea of bodyfat i,m useless when it comes to this :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi mate,

Yeah not bad bro,not bad at all - i would say 15%bf mate 

keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

*DAY 32*

Trained legs tonight and am going to do a high rep week this week and maybe next week too.

Was performing 20 reps for each set on legs tonight and really felt the burn :twisted: , did the same reps on calves too.

Just want to stretch the fibres a bit and give the body a break from heavy poundage for a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

*DAY 33*

Have upped my cardio to 60 mins each morning now :shock: and have dropped 10g of oats from breakfast and 10g of oats from my evening meal. 

I estimate I have about 2 stone to lose to be totally ripped  , so have increased my cardio(mainly recommendation from the person helping me with contest prep :wink: cheers bud)

Trained my back and triceps tonight again with high reps, 15 reps mainly with a few 12 rep sets in there too. Real great pump even though my weights were 60% of my normal amount. Felt really good and I love the pain!!!  :? :shock: :wink: :roll:

Felt my lats and triceps pump nicely. 

Had next lot of winny and prop too.

Also calves are still nicely sore from yesterday so I might stick with high reps with those for more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

*DAY 34*

Another 60 mins walking this morning. Starting to feel like I'm cutting now. Felt tired and drained about half way through, due to less carbs and more cardio. I've got a bug at the moment (sore throat, cough and light headedness) which is making things more difficult  The up-side is I have already noticed a few changes, I can see my intercostals and the abs that connect to them when I lift my arms  also veins running down my shoulders to my biceps  . The person helping me said that cutting on carbs a bit more and increasing the cardio was a must and a good idea and I agree with him.

I know I have about 2 or so stone to go to rip totally but am feeling and seeing the cut.

The increased walking is keeping my calves in a fatigued and in a pumped state constantly.

When I shift this bug I am going to grind myself into it even more and rip totally :twisted:

Oh yeah, weighed myself after my walk and scales said 14 stone 9 lbs. Not sure I like that or not but I am going to keep motivated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

*DAY 35*

Yet another 60 min walk this morning. Need to get a walkman as its getting boring  Weighed myself again after my walk and It said 14 stone 7 lbs  :shock:

The weight loss reflected in the gym at last and the weights are dropping and I'm feeling flat and un motivated. Only got 105KG for 11 reps on flat benching on 3rd set:x. I know its because of the restricted carbs and cardio and will come straight back after the show but it doesn't make it easy to get used to.

Vascularity and definition seems to be improving every day that passes. I just want to get the show done, place well and get back to my bulking. But I will stay focused and not get tempted to quit for the sake of my ego  8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

*DAY 39*

Firstly let me apoligise for the late posting, things have been very hectic.

1. Bought a new bike and had to make a trip to oxford on saturday.

2. My friend has had another paranoid schizophrenic episode again.

Right then training and diet have been upset somewhat due to the above. Missed a few meals and had a few more carbs in a couple of melas than usual (due to time really). Missed a couple of cardio sessions too. But managed to start my 10 minute sessions after training.

All this considered I have still made great progress. All abs are showing nicely when breathing which others have noticed too.  Vascularity is great  and also biceps are starting to split on contraction at the starting point from the delts :shock: . Training partner commented today that my back is really ripping up too when doing seated cable rows and definition is great.

I think the little lapse in intensity has done my body good and certainly hasn't done any bad, kept ripping up. Have been back to strict diet today and will get back to the morning cardio tommorrow.

Trained back, triceps and did cardio also(on a walker machine). All exercises again have been done in the 12-15 rep range as I am liking the pain and the pump at the moment. Keeps a nice intensity going. A few 6-8 rep heavy sets were thrown in but no more than 4-5 out of 22 total sets. All in all I am pretty confident that I should be in a reasonable shape for the contest (considering its my first and its in the novice catagory)

Went to the SOUTH BRITAIN EFBB on sunday and saw a few good competitors and also saw ART ATWOOD(will post a new message about this)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

*DAY 40*

Back to "NORMALITY" :?

Cardio this morning and started back on clen today. Had 80mg as I had no sides before and may up this to 100mg tommorrow. 60 min cardio was o.k. just boring.

Nothing more to add apart from enjoying the vascularity. I am now looking at myself and thinking "a bit more to come off here, a bit more to come off there, thats good and thats good"

Still a way to go. Have about 3-4 weeks (rough guess) until my ab fat is gone, and then its about 5 weeks until the show. Hopefully in this time I can shift the back and glute fat.

Chest and bicep workout and I'm already getting my head around the weights dropping further, just so I can get my head round it  . Its only temporary... ITS ONLY TEMPORARY... ITS ONLY TEMPORARY!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

*DAY 41*

60 mins Cardio and 80mg of clen this morning. Cardio felt quite easy but still sweating pretty well.

Trained chest and biceps with 10 mins on walking machine at the end of my workout.

Did a drop set on each last set of every exercise to keep the intensity up. Got a great pump especially in my biceps.

Whist my training buddy was helping me on my last set of dumbell presses, he was holding my wrists to force out a few more reps and he said my skin is "feeling thin"


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

*DAY 42*

Woke up 1 hour later than usual but still went out for my 60 mins cardio. Upped clen to 100mg. Walking is feeling pretty easy but I am not incresing the intensity.

Trained Shoulders and abs this evening and had another great feeling workout. Was training in front of a mirror for upright rows and saw nice striations in my shoulders, traps and chest while performing reps 8) 

Also did 10 mins again on walker after workout, this increases to 20 mins next week. 

Also noticing a few veins beginning to show and pop up in my quads, still bf round my midble and back  but I sill have 9 weeks to the show 

Arm vascularity is really good, coming up across my pecs too and biceps split is also nice.

Some days I look at myself and think I look really small and flat then others I look and feel great. My arm size has hardly shrunk since cutting but my shoulder width has, as have my triceps.


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Keep up the great work!

 GTF


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

*DAY 43*

Went for a 60 walk this morning and had 100mg of clen.

Have kept myself busy all day, no gym on the weekend as have moved saturdays workout back to friday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

*DAY 44*

No cardio of training today.

Fell asleep at 9:30 last night and didn't wake up until 10:30 this morning so I feel pretty great.

I used hair remover today on my legs and asslast night :shock: as I am a hairy git and was curious what it looked like under there. Just so I know whats there for the show. Calves aren't actually too bad and it has emphasized definition severely. Quads are looking really great and can see quite a few veins in them and also the lower legs. Hairless legs feel weird though :?

Also have changed my meat source to turkey as its half the price of chicken. Have not been as strict with my diet as I am during the week but its still pretty strict.

Also I have bought some vitamin B6 tabs for my spots and also some exfoliating body wash s**t to clean the pores.

Feels like I want to go out and do some cardio of go down the gym but I think thats the clen. Looking forward to training tomorrow  and also my cardio sessions in the morning and after I train. :shock:


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

zx9rjas,

Maybe it was a typo, but I have found that it is vitamin B5 (not B6) that is helpful with spots. 5 - 10 grams of pantothenic acid per day for a week followed by a maintenance dose of 2 - 3 grams usually works well. Of course, like all supplements, some respond better that others. Also, it generally works better for acne on your face, not your back.

For the back, try 70% rubbing alcohol. Just try soaking a cotton pad it some alcohol and rub it over your upper arms, shoulders, upper back and see how much dirt it picks up.

GTF


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

*DAY 45*

Sorry GT, they shouldn't put that 6 so close to the 5, nah I'm just cack-handed 

Went out for my walk for an hour this morning, was great and really enjoyed it :shock: think its because of the weekend break.

Trained legs in the evening and pushed 380lb squat for 8 reps... with feet together :shock: 8) Should be even more when I go back tto conventional feet placement (looks like my squat has not dropped too much  )

Had shorts on today in the gym  :lol: and John copeland remarked that I had kept my legs hidden in secret all winter. He said "they aren't legs for the local show, they are Mr britain legs" :shock: . What can I say? Wish my calves matched my massive quads. I'm gonna get a pic of them for the site as they do look freakish!.

Also upped to 20 mins on the walker after workouts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

*DAY 46*

No cardio this morning as I woke up late again and had to rush to work :x

Trained Calves, back and tricpes today, workout was strong and enjoyable. Back is still strong and on my 4th set of seated close grip cable rows got 125Kg for 10 slow controlled reps.

Did dips with feet on a bench and weight on my lap, Got 12 reps out with 85kg on my lap which isn't too far off what I was doing when bulking and also my tricpes are at the end of my workout at the moment. Just thinking I might move these to saturday on their own day to focus on them a bit more :?:

I have been not as strict with my carbs as I was as I think they were too low and not enought here to aid burning BF as quick as it was but seems to be working now.

Did my 20 mins of cardio again after workout and this again felt good, sweating nicely too. Training partner said my lats are starting to cut nicely and I can see more of my abs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

*DAY 47*

Just managed to drag my butt out of bed early enough to go out this morning, feltlike it wa catching up with me today as I was o.k. for about 30 mins into walking when my energy dropped and I felt lethargic. This carried on for 4 hours until 10:30 when I had some chicken etc.

Cleard 54.5 litres of fluid before 3 o' clock today and still need more.

No gym tonight, hopefully I can get up tommorrow morning for my cardio. I am really trying to work real hard this week to get those abs carved.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

*DAY 48*

Did 60 mins fast walking this morning which felt pretty easy but still sweatin good. Had the usual 120mg of clen.

However, trained chest and biceps tonight and managed 130KG flat bench on my 4th set for 10 reps, not bad for cutting diet and feeling weak as piss. However, decline dumbell presses were very low in weight but still got a great pump. Biceps and chest felt pretty good

Also did 20mins of cardio after training which felt easy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

*DAY 49*

Managed to wake up 1.5 hours late this morning so no morning cardio AGAIN!!  :x :evil: I used to wake up very easily without fail and this is beginning to concern me :? :!:

Trained delts calves and abs today, delt strength is not too bad and managed 75KG shoulder press for 6-8 reps, but felt like I should be able to do more if I was fueled properly  (this was up to 90-95KG when I was bulking  ), however the shoulder presses were performed after 4 sets of upright rows so it aint too bad 

Did nice heavy sets on calves 6-8 reps today and doing 20 reps on tuesdays for the burn :twisted:

abs are very strong and it deels great, obliques are looking real good and nice veins are showing in my lats when I tense up.

Gym owner/comp judge got me to run through poses. Double biceps/lat spread/side bicep etc and reckoned I am looking real good considering I've got 7-8 weeks until the show. I have to say my side biceps is looking ral good as my biceps is peaking better with loads of vascularity, this coupled with my pecs complimenting this is great. I still have a long, long way to go but 7 weeks should be just enough time for a novice :wink:

Want to get my waking up sorted as this is having an affect on my BF burning, although my post workout cardio is going up to 30 mins next week and also I am going to train 5 days a week with saturday being a tricep and hyper extension day also gives me another post workout cardio session.

I am feeling pretty confident at the moment but not enough to think I can relax as I have time. I want to really work hard at it, IF I CAN GET UP!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

have you got any recent pics you can post?

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

No, but I am hoping to get some on here in the next week or two. I will add some before pics and pics about 4-5 weeks into cutting too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

this is making a great read for everyone j 

looking forward to seeing the end results


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

When is your comp J?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

its the comp on the homepage benj


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

*DAY 50* :shock:

120mg of clen

Actually got up and did my 60 min power walk this morning

Also started doing 5 days in the gym this week, as saturday is tricep and hamstring day. Also gave me a chance to add another post workout cardio session.

Going well and just want to work at it still.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

*DAY 51*

Dont usually do a walk on sundays but did today to make up for the missed session in the week.

Everywhere is looking great just need to get my abs and back sorted. 7 weeks to day dot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

*DAY 52*

Managed to get up and do my cardio, which was o.k.

Trained legs today and got 405lb squat out for 8 reps on my 4th set, which aint too shabby considering i'm on a cut.

Also upped my post workout cardio to 30 mins today and boy did I sweat, but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

*DAY 53*

Did my 60mins cardio today and just woke up in time to do it. Had 120mg of clen as per usual.

Felt pretty good all day.

Went to the gym and trained back and abs. Back strength is quite good at the moment, not what it was but I am more or less happy that it hasn't dropped too far. Ab training was good and I enjoy ab training if I am on a cut.

Hit the walker after training for 30 mins and it felt real easy today, I could have carried on for another 30 mins. Was doing it at a higher speed than normal too.

I am beginning to harden around the mid section (apart from back area at the mo) Getting to the point where I think I need to cut water down as 6-8 litres a day is probably getting stored in this area as what is left around my ab/back area feels watery and not fatty. I am not in contest shape yet though and would not be happy competing in the shape i'm in now but still 6-7 weeks to go so fingers crossed.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

small point; the more water you drink, the less water you hold.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

what about when it comes closer to the show. Do you think I should cut water down. I know a few people who compete and dont drink anything for 24 hours+, also take a glass of wine the day before too.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't wanna confuse you, so we'll cover that just before the time comes. For now though, drink a lot of water and do A LOT of cardio !


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Umm....perhaps you should purchase an alarm clock!

Just kidding zx9rjas.

Seriously though, are you setting an alarm clock or merely hoping you will wake-up early enough? If I didn't have an alarm set I would sleep past noon quite easily.

Train to win!

GTF


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Where is day 54 - 63? I was getting into this diary :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

*DAY 54-63*

Sorry guys, have usually been too knackered at the end of the day to do my log, lucky if I make it onto the site at the moment.

Right, I have been very inconsistant with my diet/training. Sometimes I go for 4 days solid training/cardio and a super strict diet which then leads to me feeling real down/s**t and this then affects me getting up and eating right for the next few days.

I am also getting hungry about 3 in the morning and this isn't helping matters.

All this said, my abs are still coming through slowly and a few more striations in my delts when I tense but I am finding it real hard to stay consistant and am not sure what to do. I have decided if I am not ready I am not going to enter, pissing me off a bit and need to learn a bit more on how my body responds to cutting/dieting for a show. I am hardening quite well (not by contest standards though) and have 6 weeks until the show, If I cant be consistant I am not going to bother.

P.s GT I do have an alarm clock but I never hear it until its too late, this never used to happen to me. As soon as it went off I would jump out of bed and be awake and focussed straight away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

> I have decided if I am not ready I am not going to enter


keep going j, how much you weighing at now?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Still 15 stone but looking more cut. Squatted 405lb for an easy 10 reps too on a carb restricted/cardio fueled routine. If I have any real big improvements I will post again but at the moment I am not sure. I am going to continue as I am at the moment and see what I am like a few days out.

I definately look good enough for the beach etc, but the stage, definately not yet!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

dont lose it now j. i really look up to you as a source and find your posts to be most informative. i firmly believe that if you can dedicate so much time and effort to attaining the knowledge and experience you have then you will make it through this tough spot youre hitting now, just refocus and remember why youre doing this in the first place. are you going to become rich off of it? probably not. it will get you chicks, but you dont have to go to competition for that. you do it for the same reason any of us hit the gym at all, you have the drive and you want to be the best and you can never stop pushing for that. remember the way you felt the first day you decided to enter the show, the first day you started working for it, hell, think about the first time you remember picking up weights. think of how far youve come, and how great that is compared to how far you have to go for this show. i think youll be ready for it. and im sure everyone here is pulling for you m8.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Jas,

What's happened man ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont know mate. Cant get up in the morning for cardio, just so tired I dont get up in time and have to go straight to work. Still doing evening cardio after workouts, but it feels I'm fighting a losing battle. Food intake too low during the day it makes me not sleep during the night and wake up 3-4 times feeling real hungry and have to eat something or I dont sleep.

I have upped my fat intake via peanut butter as I think it severely effects me if I let it drop too far.

Vascularity is really great and has never been better in my life, abs are almost there but back fat is not shifting yet.

I know its my first show but I want to go up there looking the best I can and I dont think I am going to be happy in 6 weeks and will probably aim for next year. Dont know, It might just be me but diet was not working for me and was having a real negative effect on my job, relationships and not helping my morning cardio.

I think I need to listen to my body and see what methods works for me as I am not happy with it at the moment.

I dont know but I'm not ready yet, Will I ever be thats what I am thinking (dont think I will ever be happy with myself enough to compete)

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

when asked what his favorite personal body part/feature was, lee priest said none, he doesnt like his body and therefore is constantly trying to change and progress. this is of course an extremist view. as for the diet, definately go with what you feel, you can push your body so far but eventually it will push back and you dont want to have a meltdown! especially not at the cost of your happiness or job or personal relationships.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

My training partner used to compete and the stories he has told me about the problems he had dieting down and cutting, are almost exactley the same as your feeling right now.

You still have 6 weeks don't throw it now! my TP says he would rather train for 8 hours straight than diet and he would have a crisis of confidence just like you are now, Its all the harder if you haven't got someone doing it with you, cause no one but someone going through the same stuff can understand.

My TP would say the same thing as you as he hit the midway point, he wasn't happy with his look was hungry a lot didn't think he would be ready in time etc.

But the difference between a winner and a loser is that a winner plows through that and guts it out, a loser gives up halfway and goes home cause its to hard.

Now I for one don't think someone who has battled an eating disorder and won like you have is a loser.

So come on mate don't prove me wrong.....


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

zx9rjas,

You would be shocked at how much your appearance will improve once you lose your water and apply some pro-tan.

I just got back from California last week and today I had a chance to look at some of the photos we took...I must say I look pretty good. I had been really busy before going away and my training was not great - still good and consistent, but not totally "on" - so I thought I looked like s**t. Well, in order to relax I just laid around in the sun for the first few days and got a great tan...suddenly I looked great!

I'm telling you man color, carb-deplete and load, and dropping the subcutaneous water will improve your look dramatically.

Check with the gentleman who is helping you with your prep, I'm sure he will say the same. Have him check your condition, he will be able to see more accurately if you are where you need to be at six weeks out.

Do not make any decisions until then. Dieting effects most people in a negative way. Being a trainer, I find it difficult to diet because instead of talking with clients, helping them understand facets of diet and exercise, hearing about their personal lives, or discussing life in general etc.. I just feel like telling them all to shut the f**k up and do the damn exercise. I don't even answer the phone - and I mean never - when I am dieting because I do not want to talk to anyone.

On a side note, I have found that for me personally my mood is much, much better on the ECA stack than when using clen. Unfortunately, I seem to get better results with the clen but I use it sparingly because it seems to make my mood even worse. On ECA I can do my cardio realatively easily and can be a very personable chap for at least a few hours a day.

Hang in there,

GTF


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Jas,

It's entirely your decision man, but my advice, take 2 or 3 days of your diet, don't train, forget about bodybuilding. If you still feel the same way after that then, it's up to you, but it sounds like you're just a bit depressed. Trust me, i've been there.

This is your first show, so what you gotta lose ? I didn't nail it in my first show but it motivated me to take up bodybuilding full time and i haven't looked back since.

You're not ready now, good, you shouldn't be. But you know i don't bullshit people so believe me when i say, you would be AMAZED at the differnce you can make in six weeks.

It's your call.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

Had a few days off the diet and feeling alot better, I am realistic however and still dont think I will be happy enough to stand on stage. That said, I am going to carry on and keep going for it and not make any descision until the day before.

The only problem that is pissing me off is not waking up in the morning, this is very important to my preperation and if I cant get up then that is seriously going to effect my condition. I have always woken up as soon as my alarm went and jumped out of bed fully awake, but now I dont even hear it until someone wakes me when they get up. This is the bit that is going to piss me off. I can train and diet well when I'm awake and have no problem doing my evening cardio but I still wobble too much round the middle.

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Heres some pics I took the other day at work so excuse the bad poses/quality. Also remember I have only put the pics that I think I look good in as I cant put bad pics on.

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com

Login: zx9rjas

password: iwantanr1

J


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't think your that far off mate, IMO 6 more weeks and your should hit it pretty much on.

For a first time competeing I'd be pretty proud of myself if I was you.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

jas,

those shots are a s**t lot better than the last ones of you i saw.

6 weeks, hardcore dieting, 1.5 - 2 hours cardio a day, you will look better than you think right now. I say go for it. It's your first show, you'll look great up up stage. Nobody's expecting you to look like jay cutler, it's about how good YOU look, not your competition. You look like you're carrying more muscle than i first thought, so just spend the next 6 weeks stripping off as much fat as possible, no cheating. do what you gotta do. it's that simple.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

I know I should do the cardio but like I said. I dont even hear my alarm and this is going to mess things up. Dont know why I cant get up at the moment but I f%cking HATE IT! If I could get up I dont think its gonna be a problem but I cant!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

No miss's to wake you up? Maybe get a Hifi with an alarm clock, im sure a few hundred watts will wake you up, maybe a heart attack.

Just keep going with your training, your cutting up good.

All the best.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah a stereo with an alarm setting is a good Idea.

I used one when I had to be at work at 6am set it so loud that the room vibrated when it came on!

I also made sure that I had to get up and cross the room to switch it off by putting the remote on the HiFi its self.

That way I wasn't tempted to just hit the off button on the remote and turn over and go back to sleep.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

i did that for a while...then one morning the alarm clock went off when i didnt have to get up...didnt know i could throw a 10lb plate with that much accuracy in the morning.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

simple answer. do the cardio later in the day. it'll still work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Right then everyone. its the night before the comp,

1. I'm all pre tanned, ready for pro-tan tommorrow

2. No water today and getting more ripped by the hour.

3. Had a haircut and looks good

4. Practiced posing all day in the gym and thats great.

5. got a head ache and feel s**t and am just about to have 2 glasses of white wine to finish my prep tonight.

Talk tommorrow and let you know how I did.

p.s. CHEERS SHANE, YOU ARE A DIAMOND!

J


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck J, we're all behind you. Look forward to the results. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

how did you get on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello everyone

Well the contest went really well, Dehydration was the only thing that seperated me really I needed another 2-3 days on low water as I have found that I hold alot normally.

Anyway I got 2nd place, the person who got 1st in my catagory (novice) also won the overall title too, BEATING THE WINNER OF THE MR's!!!! who was from poland and was phenominal anyway

He was smaller than me but definately experienced in contests, cant complain being beaten by the overall winner. I had the best back and arms out of everyone.

I now can enter my next contest, which I intend to, with the knowledge of what it takes and also how to pose and prepare better. Virtually the whole crowd was for me and I wasn't nervous at all, nor was my training partner who won his catagory (Juniors under 21's)

Great experience and also gained a new bird from it!

J

When I get some pic I will put them up on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

well done mate, no shame in second to the overall. you gunna post some pics from the comp ?

what did your competition weight turn out to be then ?

our boy done good ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes mate, just got to wait until I get them. I could put the video of me up but dont know how to transfer digital camcorder footage to the computer.

Dont know what my comp weight was in the end as I didn't weigh myself for a bout 4 weeks up to the show and still haven't. I think it was probably around 14 stone as I must have lost 7+ lbs more in water alone when I dehydrated, also could have lost a bit more too but will get that spot on next time.

Really enjoyed it actually, didn't think I would but no it was ace!

J


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

good going j,

second is excellent for your first comp,

well done bro, look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

all respect to u bud, a couple of guys pm'd me asking if i knew how youd done so if you aint already make a fresh post about it so everyones see's it.

i think a bit of showing off is in order, lol.


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

zx9rjas,

I'm glad to hear that you did the competition. Your commitment and determination our a source of motivation for others. I would be thrilled with that placing, well done.

I was away for 2 months working at The Sunshine Coast Health Centre. I did not have any computer access. Coming home to read about your results is a treat. Speaking of treats, I was part of a team up at Sunshine Coast and we were fed by the facility. The diet was probably 10% protein, 30% fat (25% of it saturated), and 60% carbs (mainly simple). We had dessert every night! I trained hard and feel strong but I am not exactly ripped at this time. Thanks for the motivation, and congratulations.

Cheers,

GTForce


----------

